# 1,400 Church Cantatas



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I nominated *Christoph Graupner* (1683-1760), a contemporary of JS Bach, Telemann and Handel in TC's Top 50 Greatest Composer thread currently in progress. I have several CDs featuring his music. Graupner must have been one of the most prolific composers of all time. He composed over 1,400 church cantatas.

Can someone please record all of these cantatas and put them in a nice looking box-set? 

Cantatas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cantatas_by_Christoph_Graupner

I have been collecting the release of Graupner's Partitas for harpsichord played by Canadian harpsichordist Geneviève Soly. These have been lovely to listen to.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll go ask Masaaki Suzuki. It'll be his next project after the Bach cantatas.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Very interesting! New keyboard music from that time to know, and its quite nice!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

A lot of these composers should be in the books, all top medalists in 'music by the yard


----------

